

How Play-i Orchestrated Their Big Launch ($130K in one day) - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/how-play-i-orchestrated-their-big-launch/

======
nicholassmith
It helps that it's a great looking product as well, if I had kids I'd be
majorly tempted to buy.

------
eYsYs
IMO, it happened so, not because of their launch strategy but more so solely
because of the product and the vision that they are selling. The launch plan
is pretty much by the book, extra points for the media kit though, and full
marks to the product!

------
NKCSS
Always cool to read stories like this. Crowdfunding seems to easy to pull off,
but doing it well requires a lot of planning.

